# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Đội hình tiêu biểu vòng 8 Ngoại Hạng Anh

## tainguyenseo

Tin bóng đá - Điểm nhấn đáng chú ý nhất của đội hình tiêu biểu vòng 8 Ngoại Hạng Anh là sự góp mặt của nhiều ngôi sao thuộc top 6 đại gia nước Anh.

*THỦ MÔN*

*- Rui Patricio (Wolves):* Với 4 pha cứu thua ấn tượng, thủ thành người Bồ Đào Nha đã góp công lớn giúp Wolves giữ sạch lưới và giành chiến thắng 1-0 trên sân của Crystal Palace.

*HẬU VỆ*

*- Kieran Trippier (Tottenham):* Ở màn tiếp đón Cardiff tại giải bóng đá số ngoại hạng anh, Trippier gây ấn tượng trong cả phòng ngự lẫn tấn công. Ngoài 3 cú tắc bóng và 2 tình huống truy cản thành công, anh còn tạo ra 2 cơ hội cho hàng công của Spurs.

*- Dejan Lovren (Liverpool):* Trở lại đội hình chính, Lovren lập tức gây ấn tượng với 5 cú tắc bóng. Đây là nhân tố quan trọng giúp Liverpool bảo đảm thế trận phòng ngự chắc chắn trước Man City.
- Willy Boly (Wolves): Boly là 1 trong những hậu vệ có chỉ số thống kê ấn tượng nhất vòng 8. Anh đã có 4 cú tắc bóng, 2 pha truy cản và 4 lần cắt bóng thành công, giúp Wolves bảo toàn chiến thắng 1-0 trên sân của Crystal Palace.

*- Aymeric Laporte (Man City):* Laporte ngày càng gây ấn tượng ở hàng thủ Man City. Tại Anfield đêm qua, trung vệ người Pháp đã có 3 pha truy cản và 6 lần cắt bóng thành công. Nhờ đó, Man City đã vô hiệu hóa hàng công của Liverpool.


*TIỀN VỆ*

*- Lucas Torreira (Arsenal):* Sự góp mặt của Torreira đã giúp Arsenal kiểm soát thế trận cực tốt ở Craven Cottage tối qua. Cả trận, tiền vệ người Uruguay đã có 2 cú tắc bóng và 6 pha truy cản. Nhờ đó, Arsenal đã tạo ra thế trận tấn công rực lửa và giành chiến thắng tưng bừng với tỷ số 5-1.
*- Paul Pogba (Man Utd):* Thi đấu không tốt trong hiệp 1 nhưng Pogba lại tỏa sáng ở hiệp 2, giúp Man Utd ngược dòng hạ Newcastle với tỷ số 3-2. Cá nhân tiền vệ người Pháp đã đóng góp 1 kiến tạo và có 6 cú dứt điểm về phía khung thành của Chích chòe.

*- Ross Barkley (Chelsea):* Được HLV Sarri trao cơ hội đá chính, Barkley đã gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với lối chơi xông xáo ở trận gặp Southampton. Ngoài 1 bàn thắng, tiền vệ người Anh còn đóng góp 1 kiến tạo vào chiến thắng 3-0 của Chelsea.


*TIỀN ĐẠO
*
*- Eden Hazard (Chelsea):* Barkley gây ấn tượng mạnh nhưng Hazard mới là ngôi sao xuất sắc nhất bên phía Chelsea ở trận thắng Southampton 3-0. Ngoài 1 bàn thắng và 1 kiến tạo, tiền vệ người Bỉ còn tạo ra 4 cơ hội cho các đồng đội.
*- Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang (Arsenal):* Sau khi vào sân thay người, Aubameyang đã tỏa sáng rực rỡ với 2 bàn thắng và 1 đường kiến tạo, góp công lớn vào chiến thắng vang dội của Pháo thủ ở Craven Cottage.

*- Alexandre Lacazette (Arsenal):* Chỉ cần 2 cú dứt điểm, Lacazette đã ghi 2 bàn thắng vào lưới Fulham. Từng đó là đủ để anh mang về 3 điểm trọn vẹn cho Arsenal và lọt đội hình xuất sắc nhất vòng 8.

----------

